# Why Is It So Dead In Here??????



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

start posting again fellas.....


without other clipper fans to interact with, the quality of life is lowered for me......


the bootstrenf demands you all start posting again!!!!!


***weasel*** didn't forget
leidout
showtime
qross#1fan
futurama - actually, you get a pass
yama
matador
sertorius
joser
nauticazn25 
Free Arsenal 
MicCheck12 
hutcht02
PAIDNFULL23 
shaunliv 
M-Blade 
Number2
DaBruins
nauticazn25
CLIPSFAN89 
Vaught from his Spot 
shaliq 
Starbury03 
squeemu 
ElMarroAfamado 
Dynasty Raider

the guys listed were all regulars that made up the clippers community.....maybe i missed a few, and if i forgot you, please forgive me.....i mean no harm......


just because the clippers are losing, you all stop posting????


are you guys fair weather fans???? we as clipper fans should be used to losing!!!! it's the goddam clipper philosophy......

"let's wait till next year!!!"



remember about 4 years ago when the lakers were horrible.....did the laker fans stop posting in the lakers forum??? no!!!!


they stayed through the bad times......



are we clipper fans no better than laker fans????


i remember a lot of clipper fans deriding laker fans as "fair weather" fans......


seems as though the clipper fans are the ones who run away during the hard times......there are more laker fans posting in here than clippers fans!!!!! WTF!!!!

PLEASE PROVE ME WRONG!!!!!!


man up, check to see if you still have some balls between your legs, and start posting again!!!!



sad thing is, this thread will probably get about two replies.....one from weasel, and the other from yama, maybe......the only definite is weasel......


and even with no replies, it will stay at the top because no one starts new threads anymore anyways......



just reply with three dots if you don't feel like typing...


at least let me know that you read this post by replying.....

here is what i mean by three dots: "*...*"


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Winning brings more posting


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I commend you Bootsrenf! Youre at least trying. Kudos!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been trying to you help out in here by posting whatever Clippers news I come across, but it doesn't really seem to be working too much - I'll continue to do it, though.

Hopefully all the Clippers fans that used to post here/still lurk here start posting again.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I know I'd like to see more about Eric Gordon. I just plain like his game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I got snubbed.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm still here but its tough when the only thing you have to look forward to is the Draft Lottery once the playoffs start... 

The only other positive right now is the amount of minutes the bench guys are getting right now especially DeAndre to make our 2nd unit that much stronger next season when everyone is healthy again


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> I got snubbed.


you're not listed, because you still post here regularly.....


all people listed are the regulars that no longer post.....



plus, you're a CM......you're much more than just lowly poster like me or anyone else listed.....


not being listed was a compliment.....:admin:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Prediction: This thread spawns more posts than the amount of wins the Clippers will finish with. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> Prediction: This thread spawns more posts than the amount of wins the Clippers will finish with. :biggrin:



interesting prediction that will undoubtedly come to fruition...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

woo! i'm first on the list :yay:

well i'd like to say that school & work has been overwhelming me, but the main reason i haven't posted much is because of the consistent suckiness lately. call it fairweather if you like, i still watch the games & sport my clipper attire, but when my friends ask what's up with my team, i really just don't wanna talk about it.

I do wonder why we aren't looking for a fresh young PG via trade though. Ramon Sessions is apparently on the block, so is Nate Robinson. I'd happily trade any of our injured players for them at this point, at the very least, it'd bring some enthusiasm.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see a couple of you at least check-in; I don't think anybody thought this was the type of season the Clippers were going to have.

Any word on when their injured players are going to return?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Basel said:


> Good to see a couple of you at least check-in; I don't think anybody thought this was the type of season the Clippers were going to have.
> 
> Any word on when their injured players are going to return?


kaman - after the all-star break, but it might be well after the break because the nature of his injury....

camby - 1-2 weeks

baron - as soon as this friday, but who knows with him

randolph - not sure


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> woo! i'm first on the list :yay:
> 
> well i'd like to say that school & work has been overwhelming me, but the main reason i haven't posted much is because of the consistent suckiness lately. call it fairweather if you like, i still watch the games & sport my clipper attire, but when my friends ask what's up with my team, i really just don't wanna talk about it.
> 
> I do wonder why we aren't looking for a fresh young PG via trade though. Ramon Sessions is apparently on the block, so is Nate Robinson. I'd happily trade any of our injured players for them at this point, at the very least, it'd bring some enthusiasm.



i know exactly how you feel.....whenever my friends ask me about how the clippers are doing, i usually answer with a deep sigh.....


i would seriously trade baron away for some expiring contracts and a lottery pick.....


mardy collins/jason hart/mike taylor can run the point till next year and maybe we can draft rubio for next year....


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Boot, Props for trying to bring us together. 

I usually respond to post. Maybe I'll try to create new subjects. 

I am glad to hear that everyone is still arround.

I do believe we have something to hope for. Actually, I enjoy watching our young gunners than our vets besides camby. Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad some of you guys have responded and let bootstrenf know you're still around.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Could be worse. Could be like the team that had a fanbase here, moved, then didn't have a fanbase here. Watch this.

OkC StaNd UP!

.....

.....

.....

Crickets. That's what I thought. There's deader places than this. Did you know deader is an accepted word by spell check? It doesn't have the red sqwiggly line under it. But the word 'sqwiggly' does have a red sqwiggly line under it. Spell check is weird, man.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I stop by occasionally, but remember ... I am the DUNLEAVY HATER so there is nothing to look forward to for me. Dunleavy is STILL here and has been allowed to paint the entire organization with his very own brush. Who wants to be part of an endless cycle of lottery picks and trades? With players not wanting to play for Dunleavy and just showing up to get paid? Never having a true team to support? Think Camby is going to stick around --- he’s old and will leave as soon as possible while he has marketable skills --- why waste them here? 

There’s just not a lot of ‘hope’ for our beloved Clippers anymore.

We Clipper fans are relegated to visiting other forums for entertainment and cheering for teams not named Lakers.

I'm willing to bet ... get rid of Dunleavy and everyone will return because at least there will be 'hope'.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Chan said:


> Could be worse. Could be like the team that had a fanbase here, moved, then didn't have a fanbase here. Watch this.
> 
> OkC StaNd UP!
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I check in occasionally to read threads . . . If the time difference wasn't so bad I'd actually be able to catch a couple of games here and there. I'm just hoping that when I'm back in LA for next season we'll start playing good basketball.

...and I'm sure that if Dunleavy got fired the forum activity would increase dramatically.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sterling needs to sell this team. This guy is a curse. He may be great at making money and real estate, but he sucks when it comes to basketball ownership. The funny thing is, if the Clippers were in another city, he would have sold years ago. But because he can network with LA big wigs and wine and dine people he does business with and take them to games [he also takes them to Laker games] he doesn't sell the team.

Gotta wait till he croaks I'm afraid.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Chan said:


> Could be worse. Could be like the team that had a fanbase here, moved, then didn't have a fanbase here. Watch this.
> 
> OkC StaNd UP!
> 
> ...


Deader is a word?!? ......


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I stop by occasionally, but remember ... I am the DUNLEAVY HATER so there is nothing to look forward to for me. Dunleavy is STILL here and has been allowed to paint the entire organization with his very own brush. Who wants to be part of an endless cycle of lottery picks and trades? With players not wanting to play for Dunleavy and just showing up to get paid? Never having a true team to support? Think Camby is going to stick around --- he’s old and will leave as soon as possible while he has marketable skills --- why waste them here?
> 
> There’s just not a lot of ‘hope’ for our beloved Clippers anymore.
> 
> ...


I feel the exact same way as Dynasty. I still watch games and occasionally visit this forum, but since I can't see a light at the end of the tunnel as long as Dumbleavy is here and knowing that he isn't going anywhere any time soon, I really don't want to talk about the Clippers very much. 

But since boots wants to bring us back together, I will make an effort to post more.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chan said:


> Could be worse. Could be like the team that had a fanbase here, moved, then didn't have a fanbase here. Watch this.
> 
> OkC StaNd UP!
> 
> ...


I'm sure that's because it's spelt squiggly.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Honestly I just haven't had it in me to even care. This team has no heart, no guts, and isn't even close to being fun to watch. I question whether going for 41 is truly the way to develop a rookie, since as Al Thorton has proven, those numbers are just bloated accomplishments in the midst of a season to nowhere. Worst of all though, I see no end in sight to this. This season is so bad I would have no issue if the NBA decided that the Clippers will play no more this year, and all remaining games will be counted as wins for the opposing teams. And I must say I've never been one to come on here and rip on Dunleavy, as even now I believe he's done more for this team than anyone before him, but the players have clearly quit on him, and as much as I want him to stay on as GM, I fully believe it is time for a fresh voice in the locker room, but that will not happen. As much as say, Flip Saunders could bring to this team, neither Mike's ego, nor Sterling's wallet would allow him to come here. Baron Davis has been a monster disappointment, as has been everyone else not named Camby, and truth be told, I am still deeply disappointed about the way elton brand slithered out of town (I know, he too has been a disappointment in Philly, but the way he left bothered me more because to me he was still proof that not all pro athletes are a-holes, I no longer believe that to be true). F' it all with this team, they're not even worth the effort it takes to care about them.

Thank you for starting this post though. I like all you guys here, and stopping by during the half-decent times is a highlight of my day.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

sertorius said:


> ...I would have no issue if the NBA decided that the Clippers will play no more this year, and all remaining games will be counted as wins for the opposing teams. ...



I wouldn't mind this either. QUESTION IS: How many of the Clippers would mind? I can't think of one.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

So if the NBA decided/allowed for a NBA team to move elsewhere.. are the Clippers next? Do they need to be?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CPIII said:


> So if the NBA decided/allowed for a NBA team to move elsewhere.. *are the Clippers next*? Do they need to be?



Probably not ... the majority of critics believe that current owner enjoys being a part of the LA scene, and that he is content being a loser as long as he's still making a profit. I don't buy into that completely, but I don't believe he would move the team or sell the team.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey look at me, i'm posting here! :yay:

You guys better drop by the Magic forums and say WAZZZZZUP! :azdaja:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

A: The team sucks.
B: That stupid crap where you have to change your PW every 30 days is getting on my nerves.
C: The team sucks.
D: I was cramming to finally finish HS(yes, I finished a semester later then I should've, blow me, but now, since I'm done and waiting until summer registration at Pierce, I have nothing to do, so I'll do what I can here)
E: The Team Sucks.


----------

